
Fake News Is Consumed By Just 10% of Americans - scribu
https://qz.com/1170283/fake-news-is-consumed-by-just-10-of-americans/
======
grawprog
I'm assuming it's still the same 10% that used to go buy their fake news from
grocery store checkout stands.

